
The iPhone 6S is the last of the great iPhones - rosstex
http://mashable.com/2017/09/11/iphone-6s-is-great-new-iphones-are-terrible/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#FbXDxocl35qB
======
earenndil
> When removed from the mathy gibberish of "tech specs" meant to convince you
> that you're getting something you should've had in the first
> place—"processing power,"

Ummm what? CPUs are faster, ram is bigger, storage is bigger now than it was
before. Because time passed. And this is as it should be. This is the way
technology works.

I have an iphone 6s, and it's ok, I guess. The battery life is terrible (which
the author completely neglects). Physical home button is, again, ok. Someone I
know has an iphone 7, and the home button isn't...groundbreakingly different.
If anything it's nicer since I don't have to take the time to fully press down
on it. I used to have an iphone 5s, and it was way tough, like a tank. I
dropped it all the time and it was fine.. My 6s is way more fragile.

------
olympus
I think "great" implies that it is _clearly_ better than anything you'd
compare it to. Messi is great at soccer. The McLaren F1 was a great car.

The iPhone 6s was merely a flagship phone that was directly comparable to
other flagship phones- you didn't see people abandoning their flagship
Androids for a 6s.

Compare the legacy of the 6s to the iPhone 3G, which has a much better claim
to being great. There was no real competition for it. Even if you weren't an
Apple fan, BlackBerry was clearly outclassed and dying, PalmPilots were
already dead, and Android was just getting started.

------
stevefan1999
Where are the plus-sized variations? I have both 6S and 6S Plus and they hit
the same spots too! And I loved the bigger screen of 6S Plus so I can consume
more content. I've kept using it since then

